# Wife.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Doctor: "Your wife's in hospital".

Me: "How is she?"

Doctor: "I'm afraid she's critical".

Me: "Ah, you get used to that..."


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

